# Spider Hole Sounds



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So I spent a little time creating a soundtrack for my Spider Hole. Here is the link:






There is a description on the site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! It has a feel very reminiscent of some of the classic sci-fi/horror movies of the '50s.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, it actually gave me goosebumps!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can feel the spider legs......slowly....scraping.....ugh! Nice Job Dr. M!
(and the trill of thousands of baby spiders hatching....)


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Great work. Keep it up.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

really good job on that!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks! It's really going to make the haunt!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...good one! I was listening to it at work and the other two guys in the office both popped their heads up and said..."What the @*#$ is that?!?"

Sooo...I'd say you did a most awesome job! 

...and thanks for the excellent chuckle, best one this week.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is good, you could picture the spiders coming out slowly!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice sound track Doc


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great sound track.... May I borrow it for my 2013 haunt??? I ran out of time and won't be able to make one of my own till spring.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

nibblenibblenibble.....


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Theremin would be proud!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, this is really good here. Possibly the very best spider sound I have ever heard yet. Great job on this. Let me know if you share this, I will grab it for sure.


----------

